# realtek problem



## Biker Chick

Hi
I just joined this forum an hour or so ago, and I'm having some of same problem as others with Realtek AC97. I've been working on this thing for 2 months. I've been reading the other post and this is my first one. I have no sound. I don't see any yellow points beside anything. I'm just a novice in the techie parts. Anything explained to me would have to be in beginner levels. I deleted Realtek by mistake. My restore DVD is for XP SP1. My computer was upgraded to SP2. I haven't a clue as to what is going on with this computer. I'm not fimiliar with use forums and will have to be guided in posting some things. If someone is not tied up helping others, I would like alittle help myself.
Thanks guys and gals
Biker Chick


----------



## dai

download and install the drivers
http://www.softwarepatch.com/utilities/ac97.html


----------



## Biker Chick

dai said:


> download and install the drivers
> http://www.softwarepatch.com/utilities/ac97.html


When I went to this sight, I noticed in the description that it said Note: this download for Windows Vista ONLY.


----------



## dai

Description
This download contains the latest audio drivers, software and utilities for the Realtek AC97 audio controllers (click here to download drivers for Windows Vista). This package features: 
WDM driver for Windows 98/Me/2000/XP: 5.10.0.6240
WDM driver for Windows x64: 5.10.0.6240
VXD driver for Windows 96: 4.5.0.3019
VXD Software wavetable driver: 3.1.0.0
NT4 driver for Windows NT4: 4.3.0.3040
NT4 software wavetable driver: 4.3.0.2002
RtlRack for Windows 98/Me/2000/XP: 1.15.0.0
AvRack for Windows 95/NT4: 2003.4.4.1
Realtek Soundman: 5.1.0.59
Realtek Sound Effect Manager(CPL): 2.2.0.73
Realtek Sound Effect Manager(RtlCpl): 1.0.1.66
Realtek Sound Effect Manager for NT4: 2.3.0.3
Driver/Application Setup Program: 5.35
This pacakge also includes new customised settings, an update to the 3D engine, 'disable analog CD' options, support for 64 bit Windows (and will delete oem inf files that can cause problems in Windows x64).


----------



## Biker Chick

dai said:


> Description
> This download contains the latest audio drivers, software and utilities for the Realtek AC97 audio controllers (click here to download drivers for Windows Vista). This package features:
> WDM driver for Windows 98/Me/2000/XP: 5.10.0.6240
> WDM driver for Windows x64: 5.10.0.6240
> VXD driver for Windows 96: 4.5.0.3019
> VXD Software wavetable driver: 3.1.0.0
> NT4 driver for Windows NT4: 4.3.0.3040
> NT4 software wavetable driver: 4.3.0.2002
> RtlRack for Windows 98/Me/2000/XP: 1.15.0.0
> AvRack for Windows 95/NT4: 2003.4.4.1
> Realtek Soundman: 5.1.0.59
> Realtek Sound Effect Manager(CPL): 2.2.0.73
> Realtek Sound Effect Manager(RtlCpl): 1.0.1.66
> Realtek Sound Effect Manager for NT4: 2.3.0.3
> Driver/Application Setup Program: 5.35
> This pacakge also includes new customised settings, an update to the 3D engine, 'disable analog CD' options, support for 64 bit Windows (and will delete oem inf files that can cause problems in Windows x64).


I will send some lengthy statistics in the next post to show you that I'm suppose to have Realtek on my computer although I cannot see it in my Add/Remove programs. After reviewing this document would you please advise me if you think that I still should still download Realtek again on my system. Thank you


----------



## Biker Chick

COMPONENTS
Sound Device
Name Realtek AC97 Audio
Manufacturer Realtek
Status OK
PNP Device ID PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C5&SUBSYS_2010107B&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&FD
I/O Port 0x0000E400-0x0000E4FF
I/O Port 0x0000E080-0x0000E0BF
Memory Address 0xFFA7F800-0xFFA7F9FF
Memory Address 0xFFA7F400-0xFFA7F4FF
IRQ Channel IRQ 17
Driver c:\windows\system32\drivers\alcxwdm.sys(5.10.5440, 587.01 KB (601,100 bytes), 7/3/2007 2:01 PM
Hardware resources.......I/0
0x0000E400-0x0000E4FF	Realtek AC97 Audio	OK
0x0000E080-0x0000E0BF	Realtek AC97 Audio	OK
Kernel Driver	Yes	Manual	Running	OK	Normal	No	Yes
alcxwdm	Service for Realtek AC97 Audio (WDM)	c:\windows\system32\drivers\alcxwdm
SOFTWARE ENVIROMENT
System Driver
NAME DESCRIPTION FILE TYPE 
aeaudio	aeaudio	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aeaudio.sys	Kernel Driver	No	
STARTED START MODE STATE ERROR CTRL ACCEPT PAUSE AC
Manual Stopped OK Normal No No 
aec	Microsoft Kernel Acoustic Echo Canceller	c:\windows\system32\drivers\aec.sys	
Kernel Driver	No	Manual	Stopped OK Normal	No	No
alcxsens	Service for WDM 3D Audio Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\alcxsens.sys
.sys	
 Kernel Driver Yes	Manual	Running	OK	Normal	No	Yes
audstub	Audio Stub Driver	c:\windows\system32\drivers\audstub.sys
Kernel Driver	Yes	Manual	Running	OK	Normal	No	Yes
dmusic	Microsoft Kernel DLS Syntheiszer
c:\windows\system32\drivers\dmusic.sys
Kernel Driver	No	Manual	Stopped	OK	Normal	No	No
drmkaud	Microsoft Kernel DRM Audio Descrambler
c:\windows\system32\drivers\drmkaud.sys
Kernel Driver	No	Manual	Stopped	OK	Normal	No	No
ftdisk	Volume Manager Driver
c:\windows\system32\drivers\ftdisk.sys	Kernel Driver	Yes
Boot	Running	OK	Normal	No	Yes
kmixer	Microsoft Kernel Wave Audio Mixer
c:\windows\system32\drivers\kmixer.sys
Kernel Driver	No	Manual	Stopped	OK	Normal	No	No
splitter	Microsoft Kernel Audio Splitter
c:\windows\system32\drivers\splitter.sys
Kernel Driver	No	Manual	Stopped	OK	Normal	No	No
swmidi	Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer
c:\windows\system32\drivers\swmidi.sys
Kernel Driver	No	Manual	Stopped
OK	Normal	No	No
swmidi	Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetable Synthesizer
c:\windows\system32\drivers\swmidi.sys
Kernel Driver	No	Manual	Stopped	OK	Normal	No	No
wdmaud	Microsoft WINMM WDM Audio Compatibility Driver	
c:\windows\system32\drivers\wdmaud.sys	Kernel Driver	No
Manual	Stopped	OK	Normal	No	No
SOFTWARE ENVIROMENT
Signed Drivers
DIVICE NAME SIGNED DEVICE CLASS DRIVER DATE 
Realtek AC97 Audio	Yes	MEDIA	5.10.0.5440	1/9/2004	
MANUFACT. INF NAME DRIVER NAME DEVICE ID
Realtek	oem0.inf	ALCXWDM.SYS	PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_24C5
&SUBSYS_2010107B&REV_02\3&267A616A&0&FD
Volume Manager	Yes	SYSTEM	5.1.2600.0	7/1/2001
(Standard system devices)	machine.inf	Not Available
ROOT\FTDISK\0000


----------



## Biker Chick

Field	Value
Motherboard ID	63-0100-000001-00101111-081804-iBRKDL_G$SR84510A_BIOS DATE: 08/18/04 20:53:52 VER: 08.00.10
Field	Value
Motherboard Name	Intel Sea Breeze D845GVSR


Field	Value
Bus Width	64-bit


----------



## dai

you will not see it in add and remove it is not installed
the same driver covers all these windows versions
for Windows 98/Me/2000/XP: 5.10.0.6240 +vista


----------



## Biker Chick

dai said:


> you will not see it in add and remove it is not installed
> the same driver covers all these windows versions
> for Windows 98/Me/2000/XP: 5.10.0.6240 +vista


I am unable to download this instalation. I have tried to download Realtek before and I would get the Blue Screen. That is what happened this time also. My system stopped the instalation because it said that it could harm my system. This is the error message that I received
Technical info
STOP: 0X0000007E (OXC0000005, OXEF17746D,OXF99D8A54, OXF99D8750)
Portcls. system-Address EF17746D base At EF17000, DateStamp 41107f13

Beginning dump of Physical Memeory
Physical Memory dump complete


----------



## dai

download the one from from here and try it
http://www.jetway.com.tw/evisn/download/driver/index.htm


----------

